# اجعلنى سوسنه بين الاشواك



## soso a (4 نوفمبر 2017)

رغم إنّي قريتها مرّات بعدد شعر راسي في كروت الأفراح
و عدِّت عليَّ كتير في قراياتي الخاصه في الانجيل،
إلّا إنّي اول مره اقف عندَها
و ابقي عاوزه اَخُد غُطس في المعني! 
في السِفر الأقرَب لِقلبي
سِفر النَشيد ❤ 
الاصحاح التاني ..
الايه التانيه ..

" كَالسَّوْسَنَةِ بَيْنَ الشَّوْكِ كَذلِكَ حَبِيبَتِي بَيْنَ الْبَنَاتِ."

هي ايه حلوه ،
بس كان كل اللي بفهمه فيها من نظره سريعه ان 
" بين بنات كتير مش حلوه ، حبيبتي حلوه!  " 

امّا عن " السَّوْسَنَةِ " في المعجم ..
فهي إحدي اجناس نبات اسمه الايرس 
- و دي معلومه ملناش دعوه بيها  - 

" مرتَفِعه " نحو ال 60 سم!! 

تنتهي بزهره او عِدّة زهور " جذَّابه " 

" متعدِّدَة الألوان " 

و " جذورها طيّبه " .. 
..
و عَن الشوك ..
فَهو ما يخرج مِن الشَجَر او النباتات و يكون :

" دقيقاً " .. " صلباً " .. " مُحَدَّدْ الرأس كالإبره " !!!

الشوك :
هي البنت الدَقيقه ، 
اللي مجرَّبتش حلاوة عشوائيه الكلام الصادق ، 
و تلَعثُم حروف المحبّة علي طَرف اللسان! 

هي البنت الصَلبه ، 
اللي قلبَها مَجرَّبش حلاوة الانصهار في قَلب الحبيب!

هي البنت المُحَدَّدَة الرأس كالإبره ، 
اللي بتجرَح اي ايد تحاول تحتويها و تحضُنها بالكامِل! 
..
امّا السَّوْسَنَةِ : 
فهي الحَبيبه المُرتَفِعه 
المُرتَفِعه فوق الارض بكُل مشاعِرها الفانيه 
المُرتَفِعه فوق عِلاقات مؤسَّسه علي الرمل 
المُرتَفِعه بِقَلبِها لا الي مُجَرَّد رَجُل - اي رَجُل ، انما ..
مُرتَفِعه لحَبيب يكون لها " مسيح " 
و في وَسط عالم غرقان في علاقات ملهاش معالم ،
هي مُرتَفِعه لمعرفة ملامح العلاقه المطلوبه ، 
لانّها عارفه ملامح مسيحها المنتَظَرْ!!
..
السَّوْسَنَةِ: هي الحبيبه الجذّابه
المُمَغنَطه بريحة السما ..
فتشِد القلب و مفيش قلب حَي يقاوِمها!
اللي بتجذِب عريسها ، بحلاوِة فِكر المسيح الساكِن فيها ..
اللي بتجذِب بجمال روحها .. و بطُهرَها !
نَعَمْ ، 
هي جذّابه كَرائِحة المسيح الذكيّه ..
كَرائِحة المسيح اللي مَطِلعتش من حُضنه طول فترة انتظار عريسها!
..
السَّوْسَنَةِ : مُتَعَدِّدَة الألوان 
مُتَعَدِّدَة الفضايل  
و كمان مُتَعَدِّدَة الضَعَفات !!
و تعَدُّدها بيصنَع لها جمال - جمال خاص ، 
بيتشاف بكُل عين بتشوف بعين المسيح! 
..
السَّوْسَنَةِ : 
هي الحبيبه اللي جذورها طيّبه 
جذورها ، و اعماقها ، و قُدس اقداسها ، و كل ما فيها ! .. 
طيّبة كقلب الارض اللي اتزرعت فيها فكبَّرتها .. 
ارضي يسوع اللي كل ثمرها شَهي! ..
......
و لذلك ، 
اكليل سمائي علي راس عريسها هي :
كل بنت زرعت نفسها في ارض المسيح ،
فكبرت سوسنه مش شوك! 
..
و ربنا يحمّي كل شاب نقي ، تقي ، مُحب حسب قلبه ،
من بنت ينطبق عليها مواصفات الاشواك!
..
و ختاماً :
يا بخت 
كل عريس 
لقي سوسنته السمائيه النادره 
بين اشواك كتير! ..

#تأمُلات_في_سِفر_النَشيد
#إجعَلني_سَّوْسَنَةِ_بينَ_الشَوك
--------------------------
نيرفانا نبيل


----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2019)

شكرااااااا على موضوعك الجميل
ياسوسو تسلم ايدك​


----------



## soso a (4 أبريل 2020)

مشكوره لمرورك الغالى 
نورتى


----------

